# Pgm that was cemented w copper mystery



## Sorrycantseeme (May 18, 2020)

I tested some black pgm that was cemented with copper using stannous chloride and there was barely a hint of color change. Any ideas why?


----------



## Yggdrasil (May 18, 2020)

There is no information in this thread to give us any possibility to help you.
Why don't you follow the rules and keep everything in the thread you were using?
And *PLEASE DO NOT DOUBLEPOST* :wink: 

Edited for emoji


----------



## nickvc (May 18, 2020)

Did you redissolve the powders ? If not you will not get a result.


----------



## Martijn (May 18, 2020)

Stannous will not work on elemental metals as we intend . It works on some metal salts in solution. 
What you are attempting is like looking at the stars with a microscope. 
Test before cementing on copper. 
My daughter does the same thing as you. Mommy says NO!... lets ask dad. Do not double post. Have patience. Read and study.


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (May 18, 2020)

You would think single questions on new threads would be more informative. How is cemented PD elemental when I put it into solution or redissolved after I cemented it?


----------



## galenrog (May 18, 2020)

You did not state in your post at the top of this thread that you had put the cement into solution. All available information is needed to get accurate comments. 

Placing multiple questions concerning the same material into several threads is making it difficult to follow your progress. 

Moderators: Could someone PLEASE consolidate all these threads into the original thread on this material. It is increasingly difficult to put all these questions into proper context.

Back to coffee.


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (May 20, 2020)

There's only so many metals copper will cement. The black powder that collects on the copper is either platinum ,palladium or Mercury correct .


----------



## kurtak (May 21, 2020)

Sorrycantseeme said:


> You would think single questions on new threads would be more informative.



Its not :!: 

Its more confusing for those of us trying to help you with the same situation :!: 

You are still working on the same situation you originally started with :!: 

Keep ALL of your questions in the same/original/starting thread :!: 

You have been told "multiple" times to NOT spread your questions out & to NOT double post :!: 

Please follow that advice :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Sorrycantseeme (May 22, 2020)

I'm past the point of my original situation ,. It's very hard for someone starting to read fuzzy button connects .


----------

